

Next Generations payments app - veermishra0803
http://www.myknicks.me/
Hello fellow hackers, we&#x27;ve been building a next generation payments app from past one month now and have come a long way making it so amazing.<p>What do you all expect from a next generation payments app?
======
veermishra0803
Hey Fellow Hackers, What is it that you all expect out of a next generation
Payments app?

------
onepoint
What do you think we want? LOL

